# Want high quality coiled cable



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm looking to get a pair of (one for backup) coiled cable - wanting a high quality one something like this: http://retrospec-guitar.com/store/cables-and-strings/lava-cable-retro-coil/

Lava cable, etc etc, not that cheap yorkville cable... Does anyone know anywhere in Canada you can get one? preferably online..

Thanks yo.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey Mike,
Scott at www.axeandyoushallreceive.com picked up Lava Cable a little while back. He should have their coiled cable.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

LowWatt said:


> Hey Mike,
> Scott at www.axeandyoushallreceive.com picked up Lava Cable a little while back. He should have their coiled cable.


Thank you sir, you are a gentleman and a scholar .


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Sorry but that has to be the crappiest on-line ordering site I have ever seen 

Took like 10 mins to load.

Someone build him a good site in exchange for some pedals


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

zurn said:


> Sorry but that has to be the crappiest on-line ordering site I have ever seen
> 
> Took like 10 mins to load.
> 
> Someone build him a good site in exchange for some pedals


I think at one point I emailed and offered him that service - but I don't think he got back to me.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I've used a *Bullet* coiled cable (curly cord) with success. Not high fidelity, but clean and durable for live use. I got mine at the local mom'n'pop.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> Maybe a dumb question, but what is the advantage of the coiled cable? It seems to me that running your signal through 20 feet of cable to travel a distance of 6 feet wouldn't be a good thing.


No advantage, just a cable. Looks cool?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> Maybe a dumb question, but what is the advantage of the coiled cable? It seems to me that running your signal through 20 feet of cable to travel a distance of 6 feet wouldn't be a good thing.


You're right imho, but the coil does tend to help control the cable and keep it from getting in the way so much.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I use one cause they don't get tangled.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

use gearmanndude's white coily cable


----------

